# AAPC Auditing Credential



## slrollings (Aug 14, 2009)

Am very excited to see that AAPC is going to offer an auditing credential soon. I'll be one of the first to sign up. Thank you AAPC, way to go!!


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope this is auditing beyond just E/M.  Do you happen to know?


----------



## slrollings (Aug 14, 2009)

Rhonda Buckholtz said it will "cover all aspects of auditing" so yes, I would think it's more than just E&M.


----------



## MMaldonado (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be a study guide or reference material soon?


----------



## wverret (Aug 17, 2009)

*Auditing Certification*

I can't wait to find out more about the auditing certification.


----------



## Gemini18 (Aug 18, 2009)

wverret said:


> I can't wait to find out more about the auditing certification.





smathis1 said:


> Am very excited to see that AAPC is going to offer an auditing credential soon. I'll be one of the first to sign up. Thank you AAPC, way to go!!



I can't wait!!!


----------

